# Question about gobos and ETC Source Four Jr



## stevefox (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been lurking here for a while, but now I have a question that I need help on!

I'm (unofficially) in charge of my schools lighting and sound crew. Recently I was approached by the person in charge of the decorations for the Christmas choir and band concert about different things we can and can't do. I've had the idea for a while about projecting the schools logo onto the curtain behind the risers the choirs gather on. They liked the idea. Here's where I need help.

What equipment do we need to get a gobo to work with a ETC Source Four Jr? This will be the second year with the Source Fours, so we don't have any accessories for them.

Thanks!


----------



## soundman (Aug 13, 2008)

Using this chart Rosco Gobos - Technical Support - Fixture Sizes we see that you will need to buy M sized gobos. Because you have never used gobos before you will need to buy M sized gobo holder. City Theatrical will sell you an M sized holder for $8.30 a pop and they are reusable.


----------



## Charc (Aug 13, 2008)

CB member and Apollo rep *Kelite* will be able to help you make your custom gobo, of any material.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 13, 2008)

soundman said:


> Using this chart Rosco Gobos - Technical Support - Fixture Sizes we see that you will need to buy M sized gobos. Because you have never used gobos before you will need to buy M sized gobo holder. City Theatrical will sell you an M sized holder for $8.30 a pop and they are reusable.


Err, not quite. City Theatrical is a manufacturer and does not sell direct. Where are you stevefox? Milwaukee? I suggest contacting one of these Authorized Dealers for the City Theatrical Cat#2165. (The one in the middle.)


As an alternative, you could also ask the companies below for ETC Part#400PH-M.

http://www.mainstage.com/
Grand Stage Company
http://www.theacmecorp.com/
Welcome to Clearwing Productions

Also see Apollo's site for artwork specfications for your custom gobo. CB member Kelite can help you if you have any questions. Apollo does not sell direct either, but can assist you in purchasing from one of its dealer network. He'll even help you fill out the custom gobo order form to take to your friendly local dealer.


Hey Kelite, considering how many recommendations Control Booth gives Apollo, would it be possible to add our link under Apollo/Support/Education/Links?


----------



## SHARYNF (Aug 13, 2008)

see my comments in your other thread, there are advantages for the gobo route here mainly possibly with the brightness of the logo. I was looking at a similar situation and decided to use a projector. If you wanted a lighting effect from a pattern liked the GAM series then I'd go with a gobo.
Sharyn


----------



## stevefox (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone! I'll be sure to pass on this information to whoever's going to order the items.

And yes, I am in Milwaukee.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 13, 2008)

We have at least one college student in Milwaukee. Perhaps you two can hook up once the school year starts back up. Or have a field trip to Mecca, aka Middleton.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 13, 2008)

Ay that would be me, the student in Milwaukee,. Expect a PM shortly.


----------



## TimMiller (Aug 14, 2008)

I custom gobo will run you about 90 bucks for the first cut and about 50 for every cut after. They really like it when you give them an image in a jpeg file format. FYI source four jr's take a different sized gobo's than the source four.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 14, 2008)

stevefox said:


> I've had the idea for a while about projecting the schools logo onto the curtain behind the risers the choirs gather on.




Yes Steve, depending upon the ambient light in the room a Source Four Jr will more than likely give you the punch you require at a reasonable distance. The curtain may provide a bit of a headache, assuming it hangs in a 'gathered' state as opposed to 'flat as a board' state. 
Consider the hang of the curtain before spending your hard earned cash on a custom gobo by first projecting and stock pattern you may already have. Heck, if you don't have an M sized gobo, you may cut a pop can into a 66mm round shape and cut some type of design in it (carefully). Project this from several hang points to get the best image on the curtain, and then you'll know what to expect from your school's logo.

Also, Apollo has Source Four Jr pattern holders for both steel and/or glass, so both the gobo and the pattern holder can drop ship directly to your theater- keeping the shipping down to one package!




Thank you Derek, and to the many other family members of CB who have been very kind to mention Apollo when solutions to lighting problems arise. I will certainly get the CB link onto the Apollo links/education page as soon as I can!

(I'll bet today or tomorrow!)


Thanks again all-


----------



## len (Aug 14, 2008)

I rent from grand stage all the time. Good people there. Also bought from Full Compass (no tax when they deliver down to us FIB's. Haven't purchased from them in a few years, tho.

I'd also like to suggest you contact Bill at ESC ESC-Offering Stage Lighting, Sound, Effects & Production Equipment Since 1973 for products and service. He posts here often and usually has a joke to tell.


----------



## stevefox (Aug 14, 2008)

Kelite said:


> The curtain may provide a bit of a headache, assuming it hangs in a 'gathered' state as opposed to 'flat as a board' state.



The one we want to project the light on is flat, hung a few yards behind the primary curtain.

I think we'll be ordering from Apollo's stock designs quite a bit, as my school is a parochial school and Apollo has some nice parochial designs. We might have to add a few extra lights so we can use more of these at once!


----------



## Kelite (Aug 15, 2008)

With a new Apollo catalog in the works, please let me know your mailing address, and we'll be sure to send a fresh catalog (printed and/or CD) hot off the press when released!


Thanks again for your thoughtful question and kind response.


----------

